# Interesting, psychotic, but, interesting



## Big Don (Dec 16, 2008)

I came across this:
RC Helicopter with FIRING 1911 .45
I'd want to be really, really skilled with the helicopter before even thinking about firing.
What about recoil? Shouldn't the whole helo push backwards?


----------



## Blindside (Dec 16, 2008)

It does, you can see it in the vidclip.  I wonder why they used a 1911, a Glock would have been lighter.  

I think CSI did an episode with an equivelant to one of these.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 16, 2008)

I think recall seeing an RC heli with a shotgun mounted on it... either way... on the LEO's standpoint I would think that these would be a good possible solution to a hostage situation or a stand off... similar to the small robo-tanks... :idunno: about practicality since stealth goes right out the window but either way it could allow to get closer than anyone could... ?? 

Yeah it's psychotic alright but it looks like it could have uses.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, if you must do it, you might as well hook something full auto up to it.  You just can't have this kind of fun in gun control countries.  

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3977261419155634112&ei=PaRISb2_Hob-qAOdrOHZBQ&q

Is that an Atchison?


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 17, 2008)

Blindside said:


> Well, if you must do it, you might as well hook something full auto up to it. You just can't have this kind of fun in gun control countries.
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3977261419155634112&ei=PaRISb2_Hob-qAOdrOHZBQ&q
> 
> Is that an Atchison?


 
You got that right, but wait until some idiot tries to fly one over the white house.

David


----------



## Deaf Smith (Dec 17, 2008)

What amazes me is why a 1911... I'd have put a 9mm Glock with a 32 round mag!

Or if you really want to have fun, twin Ruger 10/22s with 30 round mags.





 
And the best of the lot.... the Gattling .22 lr. but with an electric motor (warning, might not be ATF approved!!!)





 
Man what fun... so much fun I bet they ban it.

Deaf


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 17, 2008)

Blindside said:


> It does, you can see it in the vidclip. I wonder why they used a 1911, a Glock would have been lighter.
> 
> I think CSI did an episode with an equivelant to one of these.


 

Use of the H&K, as it has better recoil surpression to keep your flight line on target would be my engineering suggestion. Also note it was H&K that went to Glock Plastics to get them to make the first frame. Glock went into business after that. Or at least that is what my Glock connections have told me.


----------



## DavidCC (Dec 18, 2008)

1911 is probably just what he had.... 

"hey you got helicopter on my pistol!"
"Hey, you got pistol all over my helicopter!"


----------

